# Dog breeders who won't sell to full time workers?



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm curious of people's opinions regarding this, I think it's common for people to refuse new homes because they mention they will work full time but I think they could be turning down genuinely good new owners.
Now I get during the puppy stage they need a lot of effort for training but surely some time off in a block to get the general training down should be ok?
I just think it actually does them good to have periods alone as long as they have things to keep them stimulated and that having someone home 24/7 can cause seperation anxiety when they have to pop out for a while.

So just curious, should it be a necessity to not work full time? Should it not be an issue? Should compromises be accepted? A lot of people simply just say no as soon as they hear full time.


----------



## Matt king (Jan 25, 2013)

Never heard that before, my dogs are kennelled outside while I'm at work and they are let out when I get home. I've never not sold a pup to someone who works full time but I've turned people away who I just didn't think were suitable.


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

When you work full time you re out of the house at 7.30am and back by about 7pm (this is what my OH works anyway) and I work at home. It's enough keeping the rabbit cared for and interested so I'm not surprised that this is a thing...

Dogs need so much attention that I can't help but feel that they would be unhappy just being left on their own for 10 hours a day...

Just my opinion tho... haven't owned a dog before and won't until I live outside of London...


----------



## Matt king (Jan 25, 2013)

Jono2411 said:


> When you work full time you re out of the house at 7.30am and back by about 7pm (this is what my OH works anyway) and I work at home. It's enough keeping the rabbit cared for and interested so I'm not surprised that this is a thing...
> 
> Dogs need so much attention that I can't help but feel that they would be unhappy just being left on their own for 10 hours a day...
> 
> Just my opinion tho... haven't owned a dog before and won't until I live outside of London...


All my dogs work, and are kept outside where they have mental stimulation all day watching the chickens,ducks, horses etc. obviously I wouldn't keep a dog in a flat or house for twelve hours a day on there own.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jono2411 said:


> When you work full time you re out of the house at 7.30am and back by about 7pm (this is what my OH works anyway) and I work at home. It's enough keeping the rabbit cared for and interested so I'm not surprised that this is a thing...
> 
> Dogs need so much attention that I can't help but feel that they would be unhappy just being left on their own for 10 hours a day...
> 
> Just my opinion tho... haven't owned a dog before and won't until I live outside of London...


Full time is generally 8 hours a day, obviously that'll vary depending how far away you'll be working.
I really think it depends on what you do for the other 14-16 hours you're not in work and what you're offering where you are.
Also I guess it depends on breed too.


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

Except that doesn't take into account travel time... Add another hour and a half onto that... Plus sleeping time... And food preparation... Etc, we only really get a couple of hours free time.

Work is rubbish... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jono2411 said:


> Except that doesn't take into account travel time... Add another hour and a half onto that... Plus sleeping time... And food preparation... Etc, we only really get a couple of hours free time.
> 
> Work is rubbish...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I did include travel time but that varies hugely, my mum works 5 minutes away from home, my brother works 20 minutes, other people work an hour+
I'm not saying that all full time people should be allowed dogs but what I'm trying to say is that it shouldn't be a straight no like some breeders seem to say.
We sleep 8 hours so that still leaves us 6-8 hours free, a good 2 hours of 'forced' exercise and then a couple of hours of inside voluntary play is going to be enough IMO. The rest of the time your dog will also be sleeping next to you in bed.
Dogs and cats sleep longer than humans do.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I believe that the breeder created those dogs, they are totally responsible for the dogs, they should be the first and last word on who they wish to be owners.

If they do not want to sell to someone who works full time then their call
If they do not want to rehome to people who claimed unemployment benefits, their call. 
If they do not want to sell to someone with children then their call
If they do not want to sell to someone who plans to breed, then again, their call, though personally I believe pedigree endorsements do nothing, they will still breed just unregistered or crossbreeds, but all their call.

There is a balance of common sense, I think if they are thinking long term, they should no more rehome to people who rely on benefits than to working full time, in todays climate there is high risk suddenly they will lose all or a great deal of benefits suddenly, working people may lose their job, childless may inherit a sudden family of 5 in remarriage etc etc.

Personally when I choose my next retriever I will be choosing with breeding in mind. I would not personally rehome to anyone who already has a dog under 18 months. IMO their first dog is not a finished project yet. I strongly disagree with not allowing one dog to fully mature and get through their teenage stage and all the retraining and problem solving that involves before they get another. 



Chris18 said:


> Now I get during the puppy stage they need a lot of effort for training but surely some time off in a block to get the general training down should be ok?


This is a big example, as I say above I think raising a pup is over a year, but even the basics in the first few weeks, say you take a 2 week holiday (most most workers could ever get agreed in a single block in my experience) what if you have a hiccup and it is not able to be completed in that time? What do you do? Leave a dog to get traumatised for 10 hours because he is not yet adjusted to being left alone? Is there back up? Extra time off, quit your job, find a dog sitter...or even return the pup?


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

I think it's pretty fair, to be honest.
If you're a dog breeder, chances are you're going to be selling puppies. Let's supposing you are out of the house from 8-6. That's almost half the day, and that's not considering that you could be sleeping for about 8 hours when you get back. If you can find time to socialize your puppy, train it, exercise it, etc, then fine. But I'm not sure if I could, and judging by the number of people who I know that have tried to juggle a full time job and a puppy at the same time, lots of other people can't either. If I were in that situation, I'd either wait or get an old rescue dog. (which is what my parents did when they were in that situation, and they could cope with that)


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kare said:


> I believe that the breeder created those dogs, they are totally responsible for the dogs, they should be the first and last word on who they wish to be owners.
> 
> If they do not want to sell to someone who works full time then their call
> If they do not want to rehome to people who claimed unemployment benefits, their call.
> ...


I'm not saying it's not up to the breeder, what I'm asking is there any hard evidence to support the decision.

Most dogs adapt to life without their litter mates and mum very quickly.
For example, first night the puppy will whine for hours, if ignored then the next night they'll settle quicker and then after a few days they're fully adapted. Same with being left alone during the day IMO.
As for training, what necessary things need to be taught with whole days free?
Surely some things can be taught in the first few weeks and the rest can be taught when you get home from work or before you go.

What are your thoughts on the seperation anxiety.
My auntie is having this problem and IMO its because she's always got someone there to look after him and he's never alone.
I just think a few hours alone or with another dog isn't that damaging as long as they have stimulation during the period and when you return.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> I did include travel time but that varies hugely, my mum works 5 minutes away from home, my brother works 20 minutes, other people work an hour+
> I'm not saying that all full time people should be allowed dogs but what I'm trying to say is that it shouldn't be a straight no like some breeders seem to say.
> We sleep 8 hours so that still leaves us 6-8 hours free, a good 2 hours of 'forced' exercise and then a couple of hours of inside voluntary play is going to be enough IMO. The rest of the time your dog will also be sleeping next to you in bed.
> Dogs and cats sleep longer than humans do.


There was once a good thread on this, but the maths went something like 
8 hours work, but rarely do people walk in on time and leave dead on time, normal working people would add at least 15 mins before and 15 trying to get out the door after work at least
say another 30 mins each way down for travel, but there are road works, accidents, gossip with friends, pulling over to take a phone call, then nipping to the petrol station, buying food for tonights dinner 50% of the time you will lose another 30 mins.
As mentioned you sleep for 8 hours, but most need a few hours to relax before they can sleep, either with TV or a book, computer etc, but before that you need an hour cooking and eating.

If you are counting you are down to 5 hours and so far have spent no time on even something as basic as personal hygiene...peeing pooping, changing clothes, a shower, getting dry, teeth, shave or make-up (maybe both!) you have lost up to another hour, every day!

With cleaning your home, laundry, washing up, care for other pets, children, girlfriends/boyfriends grown-ups living alone in the real work, without their parents have to really dedicate Everything they have in reserve at the end of a work day to their dogs, and I think it is increasingly true that people would rather not give their all and take the hard path in more cases than not.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

It can work but I think people thinking of doing this should bear in mind that a lot of dogs are put up for rehoming because they won't settle when being left long hours, it depends on the character of the individual dog. Some dogs will go to sleep for most of that time, while others will become destructive or vocal. True seperation anxiety is quite rare and majority of the time leaving issues are associated with boredom. I don't own a dog as I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving it from 7.20 when I leave for work until 4.30 when my OH gets home from work, I would be the main carer/walker of the dog so it would be waiting for a good walk for about 9 hours as I don't live close enough to work to pop home at lunch time. If the dog could access the garden itself by a dog flap for toilet breaks through out the day and it wasn't a barker I might consider it, however I would prefer to have 2 dogs so they would be company for each other.


One thing I really don't like is people locking a dog in a crate while they are at work for 8 hours plus travelling time, I think this is unacceptable although some people do this. If the dog needs to be restricted I would use dog gates instead or possibly kennel them in the garden, but that would depend on breed and the dog's character. 
To me crates are best used as a den with the door open/removed, for car travel or for brief periods to restrict a puppy when it is likely to get up to mischief or in danger of injuring itself. It's not considered acceptable to keep any other type of animal locked in cage where it's movement is restricted to such an extent that it can only turn round so I find it differcult to understand why people think a dog would enjoy being shut in a small cage for hours on end, it should have the choice to leave whenever it wants like any other pet that enjoys a den to sleep in. 

If the dog is destructive when left uncaged that's an obvious example of a dog that is not happy being left and having a dog should be reconsidered or the dog needs to be trained properly, to accept being left is not such a bad thing.

So like I said it can work with some dogs but their are plenty who just get bored, depressed or anxious about being left and it's a common reason for rehoming them. I think if someone works full time during the day then the same evening should be spent with the dog and going out in the evening should be saved for days off when the dog has had some qualty time with the owner. 
On the flip side, some people rehome their dogs out of their own guilt for leaving them for longer periods when the dog is actually doing really well with it's familiar routine and it would have been better off and happier if kept by the original owner than being given up for adoption, so it's important to be observant of your own dogs character.

One good way to start getting a dog to accept being left is to have dog gates so the dog has chill out time where they can see you but are not allowed to follow you everywhere around the house. 

I feel young puppies should not be left for very long periods as they need regular toilet breaks and interaction, however again this can depend on the puppies character to some degree as some are very clingy and others happy to entertain themselves for a while especially if there is another dog at home for company. I think if more people put the time into raising a puppy well there would be less dogs in rescue as adults (even puppies get rehomed at stupidly young ages). I think a break in the middle of the day can help some dogs eg a quick walk, other dogs will find the disturbance more upsetting.

It's the owners responsibilty at the end of the day to get the dog used to being left, not just going out and expecting the dog to be fine straight away. If you can take time off work to settle the dog in and get them used to the routine then great but I think many people expect too much of dogs without putting in any real effort.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

I think it depends on the people rather than a flat out no. Toilet training I would imagine would take longer as the pup will most likely end up toileting in the house while waiting for its owner to come home, however if there is an older dog for company and a nabour or friend could pop in to let it out to toilet and when old enough walk it then I could see it working out fine with the right breeds.

When I was looking to get a pup I worked 2 part time jobs and my mother works full time, it would have a few hours between my jobs. So it would be shut away for 3 hours between mum leaving for workand me getting home then again for 4 hours while I was out at second job. I told the breeder this and they said as I would be home for a few hours between jobs they would allow that but had I been out longer they wouldn't of put me on there list for a pup. Later on I decided when the pup was born I would quit one of the jobs, I hated it anyway and the other job pays much better. That way I could have more time to work with the pup.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I would & have sold puppies to people who work full-time. It depends on the people & the circumstances. But lets face it, people have to work in order to live! As long as the people have booked time off work to help settle the new pup in, & can either pop home on lunch or have a friend or family member visit the dog, I don't see a huge problem. 

A friend of mine puts it roughly like this:

We sleep for 8 hours a day
We work for 8 hours a day
We socialise/exercise/relax, etc for 8 hours a day

Dogs will sleep for the same 8 hours we do
Dogs will sleep/doze/relax/socialise, etc for the 8 hours while we are at work
Dogs play/work/exercise/socialise, etc for the 8 ours we are at home doing the same


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I only work part time and I still don't think it'd be fair on a dog if I owned one! :blush: 
At the end of the day it depends on the circumstances and how you as a person feel you could accommodate a dog. As much as I would love a doggie of my own when I leave home, I think I'll be waiting a while for the right time and the right dog to come along.

Many, many years ago my mum was refused a rescue dog by the RSPCA because my dad worked in the Forces, while she was stay at home mum. We never went anywhere - just stayed on camp for 8-9 years while my dad did all the necessary travelling around... and we just could not convince them that there was always going to be somebody around for this dog and we weren't moving house all the time! My mother was rather offended at the time!


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

we wouldn't have had another dog if we both worked full time its only because I'm now at home and if I did get another job it would only be a hour or so of cleaning. We have always had a tied house with hubby's job so that when we had the jackies most of the time they would be in the garden with him. So no if we worked away from home all day then we wouldn't have a dog and to be honest if I was selling puppies wouldn't choose to sell to full time workers. A house can be a very cold lonely place to a young dog who only has his own company many turn the heating off through the day if they aren't there and I'm not surprised if the dog chews the house, aren't these animals pack not solitary animals?. To deprive the dog of either company of his own kind or human to many is considered cruel and sorry I fit into that category, much the same as I wouldn't keep a horse or bird by itself.


----------



## Matt king (Jan 25, 2013)

. A house can be a very cold lonely place to a young dog who only has his own company many turn the heating off through the day 
That's why dogs have fur coats, all mine bar one have been outside in kennels form day one and I've never (touch wood) have had any problems. That said I do believe if your away all day a companion is definitly the right way to go


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Saying about companions though, getting two puppies is the very worse thing to do. If you need another dog because one will be alone then no way on earth do you have time to raise 2 puppies.

The pups will raise each other with little to no concern for you or your desires behaviour wise. The only way to have 2 pups together is for you to have time to spend more time with them individually than they spend together. Otherwise they have their pack and you will be surplus to requirement


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

My pup of just 12 days bonded with me within the first couple, slept all through the night without messing in the first week and didn't cry after 3 nights. He's in our room but in a childs travel cot, I beleive that's because I was here with him, he has travelled to Cambridge and further (we live in Birmingham) and sleeps most of the way in his own car seat, already walks nicely on the lead and messes outside, well if we get him out there in time. Had I been at work and he'd been on his own I doubt very much he'd have been so good and how on earth would he have been taught if there'd been no one there with him. All very well if you want an outside kennel dog where it doesn't matter if it messes in the kennel but I wanted a house pet and sorry but being at home with him for however long needed to me at least is vital. Milo is also quite happy being left for short periods ie when I go to put the washing on etc, our washing machine is in the washroom downstairs and I have popped to the shops etc but never for more than 1/2 hour or so, but he settles down knowing I'll come back shortly, or at least I think he knows and hubby is here to pop in to see him. But the idea of him crying on his own for a day is horrible and not something I'd want to put him through anymore than I'd leave a child by themself.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Personally I think working full time is too long to leave a puppy on its own, this is why we've always opted for older dogs. Getting a puppy when out all day is putting ones own desire for a cute puppy before the puppies needs IMO. Puppies need interaction, training, socialisation to ensure they grow into a well balanced dog. The training is done in short spells with a break inbetween because they soon start losing interest - if somneone is out all day the time available for doing these short training sessions is very much reduced increasing the time to train the basics. They need to be introduced to situations so they get used to other dogs, people, children, traffic so the owner needs to be around to take them to these situations. They need to go toilet more regularly than an adult dog so while an adult can go for a long spell without going toilet the pup is being forced to go toilet indoors and that is just creating problems further down the line when the dog should be able to wait but doesn't understand why it is suddenly unacceptable to be going toilet in the house. Leaving a dog outdoors today in many areas is becoming an increasing risk, leaving a cute puppy outdoors even more so as dog thieves are becoming more and more determined to steal dogs they deem to be of value, a cute puppy would be quick and easy to snatch and sell on - and if the owner is out all day the puppy could be long gone before they've even realised the pup has been stolen.

Common sense is needed when getting any pet, unfortunately common sense is not so common judging by the number of puppies that keep ending in rescue because people don't have "the time" for them or because of "destructive behaviour" or whatever excuse they come up with for dumping a puppy they shouldn't have got in the first place.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont think it is fair really. I foolishly got two puppies while i worked full time in my youth and it was a complete disaster, start to finish. I'm very lucky that they went to wonderful homes when myself and my ex broke up.

For this reason, Husband and I adopted a 4 year old, who was quiet and chilled and loves nothing more than to sleep! She seems to genuinely like time to herself, and even when we're in the house she'll take herself off to her bedroom (I know...) and just snooze, or groom herself, or play with her toys.

If I was breeding, I dont think I could let them go to people I knew would be out all day


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> I'm curious of people's opinions regarding this, I think it's common for people to refuse new homes because they mention they will work full time but I think they could be turning down genuinely good new owners.
> Now I get during the puppy stage they need a lot of effort for training but surely some time off in a block to get the general training down should be ok?
> I just think it actually does them good to have periods alone as long as they have things to keep them stimulated and that having someone home 24/7 can cause seperation anxiety when they have to pop out for a while.
> 
> So just curious, should it be a necessity to not work full time? Should it not be an issue? Should compromises be accepted? A lot of people simply just say no as soon as they hear full time.


Puppies are easily crate trained, I don't see the problem (I used to hate cages and I refused to use one with my first dog, but I used one with my second dog and now I think they are a brilliant idea, she can be left in there for a few hours with some toys and be perfectly happy.

If you work full time then its not hard to find a dog walker to keep the dog occupied while your at work.

I'm lucky as when we got our first dog/puppy I was working full time but we had a child so my Mrs was always about, and now with the second I'm only working part time

But its completely possible work full time workers to manage it, I don't see what the problem is....

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

i breed st bernards, and the main question im asked is will i sell to people with children as many bernard breeders wont.... this makes no sence to me, my bernards are all wonderfull with children and are raised along side my girls


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

i can understand why some breeders won't sell to people who work ful time, but when i was growing up we always had dogs, my parents worked all day and i was at home, the dogs were always happy and healthy. 
I know i'm in the minority with this but even though i work full time now, upto 12 hours some days my dog actually goes to work with me as i work on a yard with horses so he can be shut in a stable and then let out a few times throughout the day.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

By the time I finished uni and my partner and I were both working full time, my two Cavaliers were 4/5 yrs old. They were perfect being left all day and got all our time evenings and weekends.

When it became apparent that we would lose one or the other in the not too distant future we discussed our options - either the remaining one went to live with my mum and we didn't get another dog for the forseeable future, or we looked for a dog that would fit our circumstances. 

Giving up my dog was really not an option to me, unless he became miserable (unlikely!) so we looked into greyhounds. Used to spending long periods alone, generally lazy and quiet and easily worn out! We brought home a greyohund and I took a week off work and another week I worked part time, and he slotted in like he was supposed to be here all along, the best decision we could have made. Unfortunately we lost him to cancer within 9 months leaving us at square one (and broken hearted). 
I didn't feel up to getting another dog but we still had the original problem, so his breeder suggested we home his sister. She came home couple of months later and she too was perfect and amazingly housetrained from day one. We lost our Cavalier two months after she came home and I am so pleased we made the choices we did.


----------



## Matt king (Jan 25, 2013)

With any litter I've bred if the first question I'm asked is "how much are they" then they won't be getting one. Pedigree, temperament, how there raised, what are the parents like are questions I want to be asked first. Recently i travelled to Yorkshire to watch English setters run on the moor, after a couple of hours and umpteen points on grouse and watching the style of the dogs I put my name down for a future pup, the price was irellevent as its the dog I wanted, if you cant afford to buy a pup how do you expect to feed it and pay any potential vets fees !


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

do you mean then that those less fortunate than you money wise shouldn't have a dog? we had to save to buy Milo who cost £300 that doesn't mean to say we can't offer him a loving home but simply that I don't work and we aren't fortunate enough to be rolling in money. We have insurance for any major vetinary costs and put some money away each month to cover any other exspenses, £300 to us was a lot of money and I had to search to find a small breed dog in our price range, many breeders who charge the earth I'm sure are very pleased to get the high prices for their dogs but there are also those who don't have deep pockets. Are we then not good enough to offer a good home, those dogs that cost a small fortune are just as likely if not more so to be 'dumped' by rich owners who have gotten fed up or bored with their new pet. Doesn't that happen to many of the toy or handbag dogs, my new dog is classed as a toy breed but he won't join the others in rescue homes. It must be very nice to go looking when money isn't an issue but its real snobbery to say that we can't or shouldn't have a dog because we had to consider the cost of one, maybe you should put the price of your pups in the advert that way it would save you the trouble of having to tell those that can't afford one.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Matt king said:


> With any litter I've bred if the first question I'm asked is "how much are they" then they won't be getting one. Pedigree, temperament, how there raised, what are the parents like are questions I want to be asked first. Recently i travelled to Yorkshire to watch English setters run on the moor, after a couple of hours and umpteen points on grouse and watching the style of the dogs I put my name down for a future pup, the price was irellevent as its the dog I wanted, if you cant afford to buy a pup how do you expect to feed it and pay any potential vets fees !


You sound like a right stuck up toff

Money is going to come into the equation at some point, and if you have not stated the price then of course they are going to ask. Maybe if you added a price to the advert or however the puppies were advertised then the price wouldn't be the first question.

Vet fees? A few insurance company's will pay the vet direct.



Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Matt king said:


> With any litter I've bred if the first question I'm asked is "how much are they" then they won't be getting one. Pedigree, temperament, how there raised, what are the parents like are questions I want to be asked first. Recently i travelled to Yorkshire to watch English setters run on the moor, after a couple of hours and umpteen points on grouse and watching the style of the dogs I put my name down for a future pup, the price was irellevent as its the dog I wanted, if you cant afford to buy a pup how do you expect to feed it and pay any potential vets fees !


We're having to save up the £600 for our potential Rottie pup, but we're a breed experienced home, with two people who work from home and part time respectively. Our puppy will have all jabs and be put on our Petplan policy before he even enters our house. Our current bitch gets walked two hours a day, plays a variety of games for mental stimulation, and is very well trained.

Suppose we're not good enough either! Guess we'll have to take her back to the shelter


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Matt king said:


> With any litter I've bred if the first question I'm asked is "how much are they" then they won't be getting one. Pedigree, temperament, how there raised, what are the parents like are questions I want to be asked first. Recently i travelled to Yorkshire to watch English setters run on the moor, after a couple of hours and umpteen points on grouse and watching the style of the dogs I put my name down for a future pup, the price was irellevent as its the dog I wanted, if you cant afford to buy a pup how do you expect to feed it and pay any potential vets fees !


Had this conversation recently in cat chat. Where someone said they would lie and up the price for someone who asked price first. Have you, like me, read this banded around in breeder forums and in your case thought you would copy suit with little individual thought?

It is not about affording it or not, I personally will continue asking as the first question how much a dog is, if you are charging less than I believe it costs to raise a puppy correctly there is no reason for you to further waste my time with my asking other questions first. 

If you judge on the order in which a potential owner asks questions, even if afterwards they ask all the correct questions then again you would be wasting my time, because you would not be a breeder I would wish to have a lifelong relationship with, and I believe that is exactly what there should be between dog owner and their dogs breeder.


----------



## Matt king (Jan 25, 2013)

My apologies, please let me explain. I have only bred a couple of litters in the past and after many phone calls from potential buyers some were great and clearly knew about dogs and others were clearly only phoning around to get the cheapest of that particular breed. I still keep in touch with most of the owners of the pups I sold and money was never the motivation as I will not breed any more. My german shepherd had a litter of 13 and I bottled fed them all twice a day before and after work to give the mum a break. The last was nearly six months old before it went because I wanted to make sure they all went to good homes, in fact i even gave three away!! After that I had her spayed. I was mearly trying to say that money shouldnt be the driving force and I am coming from a diferent perspective of wanting a dog to do a certain job therefore I need to know its parents history. Some of you seem to think I am affluent but nothing could be further from the truth, reading back what i wrote I can see how that came accross:blush: I hope all of you have the chance to own a dog and see what joy they can bring to your lives, I love all mine to bits and when I had my lurcher put down at the age of nineteen it left a terrible hole in my life as she was my first dog and I still have a picture of her on my wall.
Again my apologies.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

others were clearly only phoning around to get the cheapest of that particular breed

I'm sorry then but I was in that 'horrid' category, I wanted him for a pet and wanted a chihuahua/cross with limited funds, I didn't want the dog for breeding or was interested in its pedigree, as long as it was healthy and came from a home where i could see it with its mum/parents then that would do me. To be honest having found milo I doubt I could have found a better 'friend' however much money I had to spend, I also wouldn't have looked at any advert which didn't have the price as I'd assume it would have been way to much for me. Having money doesn't always make the best owner of any animal and many cruelty cases are against people who are wealthy.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I've not read the entire thread, apologies for that, but I think to the *original question*, I believe it depends a lot on the breed also. I have three CKCS and all were excellent as puppies - toilet trained very fast, not at all bothered at being left alone etc.
I know, for example, that Staffie pups tend to hate being left alone and will whine terribly. I've witnessed it as well, as one of my neighbours bought a staff pup and the chap is out between 8-5 ish. The poor thing made so much noise you'd have thought he was being tortured! I offered to look in on him which clearly prompted the owners to enlist some family intervention! He's been fine since having these regular visits.
So yes I'd say working full-time CAN be a problem, how MUCH of a problem depends on a number of factors, including the breed. ALL pups would need regular toileting, so if potential owners can show they've thought this through and have plans in place (i.e. someone to visit the pup or dog regularly) then working should not necessarily be a barrier to owning a dog UNLESS the breed or personality of the pup suggests it needs constant care. Just my opinion. I work from home so have never had the dilemma..


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

The Breeder we got Ripley from initially stated that she wouldn't sell to a home where all parties worked full time, but I contacted her anyway and explained our situation and she was more than happy to entertain us once she understood.

I think some breeders pop that statement on their adverts to weed out the totally unsuitable people, but if you take the time to at least contact them and make the effort to explain why you would make a good owner, more often than not you'll be given a fair chance.


----------

